# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Villain

## Vandrosdis

Villain

Sitting here I see all,
Hear all and just know all.
Sitting here I can use my power,
But choose not.
I can take life as easily as I give life.
I can help, and be someones strength,
Or I can punish and torment their insolence.
I created you, and you dont seem to realize.
What have you done for me?
I am the leader of your faith, I am your lord,
Your God.
But from this description,
I could be the most evil person on your planet,
Or the most frail of creatures with self respect.
Whatever,
You will worship me, love and adore me,
In my name you will do anything for me.
You will build more and more temples to worship and pray,
To worship and grovel,
To ask for forgiveness, peace, and satisfaction.
Ill rob you of your morals and say its religious,
Steal your worth and declare a pilgrimage,
Keep you happy, keep you miserable,
Keep you coming back for more.
You cannot live without me, without my influence,
Im like you, a sinner,
Your God.

----------

